# How Do I Know if I'm Using UFS or ZFS?



## Scribner (Mar 2, 2020)

How do I find which file system, UFS or ZFS, I am using?


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 3, 2020)

`gpart show`


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 3, 2020)

"tunefs -p /dir" or "zfs list" shows the /dir ? [ /dir can be the root, etc.. ].  Don't know if
tunefs would work on a zfs pool or dataset... one not setup to check.
....
fstyp /dev/ada0p3  [ from a post below ]


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 3, 2020)

The easiest one: Just say "mount", it will give you a list of all mounted file systems.


----------



## George (Mar 3, 2020)

fstyp() - determine file system type.


----------



## bds (Mar 5, 2020)

`mount | cut -f4 -d ' ' | tr -d '(,' | sort | uniq -c | sort -rn`


----------

